# Pack Goat Ban in the Wind River Range



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

To Austin and The Goat Spot Forum Moderators--can you please make this Thread a "Sticky?" Thanks--Saph

Pack Goat Ban in the Wind River Range
As many of you know, the Shoshone National Forest in Wyoming is revising its Forest Plan. One of the proposals is to close most of the Forest, including the spectacularly scenic and popular Wind River Range, to Pack Goat use. Many of us have submitted comments regarding this huge issue. Closing the Wind Rivers will set a precedent for ALL other Federal Lands that are also considering a ban on Pack Goat Usage.

Next week (January 20), the Final Environmental Impact Statement will be released. The following is a letter from the Shoshone National Forest. I apologize for any formatting errors:

_Message from the forest supervisor
Dear forest plan enthusiast ,
I am happy to announce the upcoming release of our revised Land Management Plan (Plan), Final Environmental Impact Statement (FEIS), and draft Record of Decision (dROD) scheduled for January 24. The revised Plan is the culmination of several years of work for the Shoshone supported by your input and interaction.
The Plan, FEIS, and dROD will be available for your review on our website
(http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/shoshone/l...planning/? cid=stelprdb5379153) beginning the week of January 20. You are also welcome to request a compact disk containing the documents and maps by emailing us at [email protected] or by calling the Shoshone at 307‐527‐6241. Compact disks will also be available at our Lander, Dubois and Cody District Offices as well as at the Shoshone Supervisor's Office in Cody. Hard copy documents will be available for your review at local libraries and at our offices.
We will be holding four public meetings (see back page for dates and locations) during the week of February 24 to share information and answer any questions that you may have regarding the documents or the planning process.
The next steps in the planning process are a 60‐day objection period that will begin on January 24, followed by a 90‐day objection resolution period. The objection process is described in detail on the Shoshone website. Following the resolution of objections, the final Record of Decision will be signed and plan implementation will begin.
I think that we have a great revised Plan that will serve the public and the Shoshone well by providing quality visitor experiences and healthy ecosystems. We will continue to work with you as we design and implement projects that will move the Shoshone toward the desired conditions identified in the Plan. Thank you for your continued interest and input in our forest plan revision.
Joe Alexander
Issue 36 January 2014
The official publication for the Shoshone National Forest's
Forest Plan revision :
the first national forest, planning in a new century
_
Please spread the word & join us in getting involved as this issue continues to develop--Saph
Here is a list of important meeting dates:

_￼Plan Revision Important Dates
Jan. 24, 2014 Release of revised Land Management Plan, FEIS and dROD ; objection period begins 
Feb. 24, 2014 Public meeting: Cody, Grizzly Hall, Park County Library, 5 ‐ 7 p.m.
Feb. 25, 2014 Public meeting: Dubois, Headwaters Art & Convention Center, 17 Stalnaker St, 5 ‐ 7 p.m. 
Feb. 26, 2014 Public meeting: Lander, Monarch Hall, Pronghorn Lodge, 150 East Main St, 5 ‐ 7 p.m. 
Feb. 27, 2014 Public meeting: Thermopolis, Big Horn Federal Savings Bank, 643 Broadway St, 5 ‐ 7 p.m. 
Mar. 24, 2014 Objection period ends
June 2014 End of objection resolution period 
July 2014 Publication of Record of Decision_


----------

